# Installing Windows after Drywall???



## jeepwillies (Oct 2, 2006)

I am renovating my house right now and have paid a company for windows and installation. They will be installing 3 windows where there currently are none.

My question is, they tell me to go ahead and put up my drywall, and have it mud, taped and painted, and they can install these windows afterwards?? If they do this, then how to they make the frame and headers for the windows? I am a bit worried that they are brushing me off for now because they are so busy, and when they install the windows they may not be done properly? Will this also affect the insulation?

Any thoughts would be great.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

They probably will redo your drywall at the area of the window openings.... for them, that may be a piece of cake... I mean they cut out everything you did from top to the bottom and from left to the right in order to install frames.... but I agree, no one do it that way normally... May be you should ask them if you should leave those window opening area non-drywalled until they done the windows...


----------



## jeepwillies (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the note.

The reason I am worried is when I talked with the installer he said he would not wreck the drywall! He would only cut out for the size of the window. No way, how can he put in a header and the proper framing that way?

Thanks again, I think tonight I am going to frame them myself. That way they will be done right!


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

Yes frame yourself make sense... just make sure you ask them the exact measurement before framing... I read book saying the framing members should by window width/height + xyz inches ....


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

I can't see how they can install the headers and studs (properly) without cutting more than just the window size. This means you will have repair areas around the windows. Even if THEY do the repairs, it is still small pieces of drywall around the windows. The frames need space between the studs for shimming. I would get a complete explanation as to how they plan on doing this before you put up the drywall.


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

jeepwillies said:


> I think tonight I am going to frame them myself. That way they will be done right!


That's the best thing to do. These guys are just jerking you around. It makes no sense to sheetrock, spackle, paint, and hern come back later and have to rip out the sheetrock and install the headers properly and then sheetrock spackle and repaint.

Frame the openings yourself and ask whoever you're buying the windows from for the rough opening.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Joe Carola said:


> That's the best thing to do. These guys are just jerking you around. It makes no sense to sheetrock, spackle, paint, and hern come back later and have to rip out the sheetrock and install the headers properly and then sheetrock spackle and repaint.
> 
> Frame the openings yourself and ask whoever you're buying the windows from for the rough opening.


 
Agree with this advise.....if you have the ability to undertake such a project. 

On the other hand, 'they' may plan on adjusting the drywall themselves after the windows area installed. In any event, that would 'up' the installation costs and price.


----------



## clasact (Oct 21, 2006)

if they are going to cut the drywall that you have been told to go ahead and put up isnt that just extra work for them and are they not going to charge you for this extra work???? I just put a bunch of new windows in my house and for the life of me I cant see how they plan on doing this without destroying what they have told you to go ahead and do which means extra work and I dont know of a contractor that works for free


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

I would hold off on the drywall until after they install the windows.

Or you could drywall up to the studs on both sides of the window and leave the top and bottom open.


----------



## Bonus (Aug 25, 2005)

If these are bearing walls they are going to have to (should) cut an opening three+ inches wider than the windows, the header size (8" or 10") taller than the windows, and will likely have to remove the drywall to the floor to nail the support studs in. Someone isn't giving you the straight goods or they are not going to do a proper job.


----------

